# Starting to see Recovery! but i got a few questions for past sufferers



## MxN (May 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Hope all is well, I have been suffering with DPDR for almost a year from either weed-induced or stressed-induced (I dont know which one because i was smoking alot for a short period of time and at that point in time it was the most stressful time i have ever had in my entire life at that point) but now but i am seeing recovery, even though sometimes it feels like i just fall off alot but i quickly pick myself up,

i will probably do a recovery story when i recover hopefully and to help others. 

I just got a few questions for past sufferers,

After you recovered can you stay up late at night and wake up not feeling depersonalized again? im asking this because i know sleep is important for recovery as i have heard, i like to stay up at night sometimes mostly weekends to do things with friends and family, like play video games, go out for a drive, work on business related things which is hard to do during the day because of a full time job,etc

and second question

Do you still drink alcohol moderately and not feel depersonalized after? i dont drink really drink at all but its nice sometimes to have a one a cold one here and there with friends.

Thanks!


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey, I am currently on this same boat. Starting to see recovery, but not 100% back to my old self. IMO I wouldnt risk anything. No one wants to re-enter the realm. But I dont think theres a problem with staying up late so as long as you still get enough rest in the morning. Ie) sleep at 1 or 2, wake up at 10 or 11.

I drank alot through my dp, and it made me feel miserable for subsequent days after-- then again, I was binge drinking as I am a college student. I wont be touching alcohol for at least another few months. Alcohol plays with serotonin, and many people theorize that DP has a lot to do with serotonin levels and so i think its in my best interest to just let my brain and body recover fully before slowly re-introducing alcohol in my life.

Hope this helps. I know I'm not 100%, im more like 75-80%. Just brain fog, eye floaters, anxiety, bit of depression, and weird thoughts on occasion left.

Cheers,

Climax


----------

